# Urinal with exposed trap



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Was at a plant today, maintenance had installed a new Urinal(Ex. Trap). They were complaining about it leaking, the spud looked like the same spud style that is used to connect the Sloan valve to the fixture, only bigger(toilet sized). 

I don't recall the last time I might have worked on that style, did they have the correct connection?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

A spud is a spud. 

They are made in 1/2" to 2"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Where was it leaking? The spud?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If the urinal doens't have a drop through drain (like a PO) then it's just got a hole in the bottom. A brass spud for 1 1/2" tubular is what it needs, sounds like they had the right part.





Paul


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

For what it's worth I always used a flanged tailpiece rather than a piece of tubing shoved in the spud with a slip joint washer. 

The above has absolutely no relevance to your question about leaking :laughing:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe you need one of the urinals plbgbiz posted in the pictures forum with a fly in it


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

Someone mentioned external trap urinals are not code. This may be true. I would remove all of the drain connection parts and reinstall them. They probably used plumbers putty. I really hate that stuff!! I can't count how many sink strainers I have had to repair because of that junk. Silicone is the way to go! Also maybe the urinal is not plumb with the wall and causing the P trap to be in a bind. I have seen this with sinks on walls in restrooms. Where things are just not quite right and getting the J bend hooked up is just one hell of a fight. There is nothing like having a fight with an inanimate part to get a simple job done. I have been doing plumbing for 33 years now, I'm really staring to hate it. I work on a college campus that is just falling apart.
Once I was trying to install a brand new P trap under a sink. I could not get the nut to start on the top of the J bend to save my ass! I finally took a good look at it and the threaded ring was upside down. It was a piece of junk out of the box. In the old days those threaded rings actually unscrewed and were replacable. That's when sink traps were made really heavy gauge. Some used a lead sealing ring too.


----------



## Walt (Mar 12, 2011)

*maintenance*



Indie said:


> Was at a plant today, maintenance had installed a new Urinal(Ex. Trap). They were complaining about it leaking, the spud looked like the same spud style that is used to connect the Sloan valve to the fixture, only bigger(toilet sized).
> 
> I don't recall the last time I might have worked on that style, did they have the correct connection?


The real problem is that maintenance installed it and not you. take the thing off the wall charge them for removal and install and do the thing right. then tell them it would be cheaper if they let you install it to begin with..maintenance is keeping things up, not doing new installs and let them know that.... you da plumber


----------

